# Over in the library...



## Phil Elmore (Dec 5, 2002)

...I've posted several reviews of Scott Sonnon's material, the most recent being of the Fisticuffs series.  I don't know how many folks actually make it to the library forum and thought these particular reviews might be of interest.


----------



## Jay Bell (Dec 5, 2002)

Wonderful write ups, Phil.  Thanks so much!


----------



## Phil Elmore (Jan 6, 2003)

I've finally completed my review of Scott Sonnon's _Immovable Object, Unstoppable Force_.  I think this is arguably some of his best work.  It will be of interest to anyone who's interested in take-downs (and preventing being taken down).

http://www.philelmore.com/martial/iouf-1.htm


----------



## Rommel (Feb 28, 2003)

Phil,

How have these videos changed the way you train? Is there an RMA club in your area?

By the way, I love your reviews and I'm convinced to buy some ROSS tapes.

Thank you.


----------

